# Problema con un circuito. Como conectar un 74ls163, un 555 y un 74ls138?



## didakk (Ago 24, 2010)

Hola a toda la comunidad de foros de elctronica, espero se encuentren muy bien.

Estoy realizando un proyecto, voy a intentar describirlo lo mas sencillo posible 

Debo conectar un 555 Astable (cosa que ya de por si es dificil porque no entiendo como debo hacerlo... he leido en el foro, y he encontrado excelentes respuestas, pero bueno ya me entenderan a k me refiero)

Este debe estar conectado a un 74ls163, que segun entiendo es un contador de 4 bits. Desconozco como debe conectarse.  En principio tiene cuatro entradas de datos, que no se a donde deben ir conectadas, ni el enable, ni el clear ni los loads... ni nada @.@


Solo se que las salidas deben ir conectadas a un 74ls138, que es un decodificador de 3 bits. Y este lo entiendo mejor. Se que conforme al numero ingresado, se activa la salida correspondiente, lo que de pronto no se donde van conectados son los enable.

Por ultimo, esto conectado a un 74ls194, que ya se como funciona perfectamente.

EL problema esta en esos 3 integrados... el 555, el 74163 y el 74138

El 555 se en teoria como conectarlo (porque aqui en foros de electronica hay muy buenas referencias del tema) y se que la salida va al CLK del 74163, pero solo se hasta ahi...

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Mandrake (Ago 24, 2010)

Voy a enseñarte a pescar. Primero usa google para conseguir los datasheets de los integrados, en ellos encontraras la informacion y el circuito de conexionado de cada uno. Si sabes poco de ingles, tendras que usar un diccionario o software de traduccion.


----------



## didakk (Ago 24, 2010)

Mandrake dijo:


> Voy a enseñarte a pescar. Primero usa google para conseguir los datasheets de los integrados, en ellos encontraras la informacion y el circuito de conexionado de cada uno. Si sabes poco de ingles, tendras que usar un diccionario o software de traduccion.



Ok!  Sin duda sirvio hallar los datasheets. Es algo que la vdd no sabia que existia. Del 138 ya kede bn, pero el 163 aun no entiendo como debe conectarse... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Las entradas A, B, C, D son las seleccionadoras de datos, Enable P y Enable T son entradas de habilitacion, pero no se exactamente que habilitan o deshabilitan (P y T ??) Las salidas si no son problema...

Lo unico son esas entradas y los enbable que ni idea...

Muchas gracias por lo de los datasheets. NO sabia pescar


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 24, 2010)

si encontraste el datasheet en google hay una herramienta de traduccion super rapida...como dice mandrake...y vuala.....................

Descripción General Estos sincrónica, los contadores de preestablecimiento cuentan con un interior llevar anticipado para su aplicación en alta velocidad de conteo diseños. El DM74LS161A y DM74LS163A son de 4-bit contadores binarios. La prórroga de salida es decodificada por medio de una puerta NO-O, evitando así los picos durante el normal contando modo de funcionamiento. operación sincrónica es siempre haciendo que todos los flip-flops registró simultáneamente para que las salidas cambian coincidentes entre sí cuando así lo instruido por el conde-entradas de habilitación y puerta interior. Este modo de operación elimina la salida de contar picos que son normalmente asociados con asincrónica (Reloj rizado) contadores. Una entrada de reloj activa el buffer cuatro flip-flops en el ascendente (pendiente positiva) borde de la forma de onda de entrada de reloj. Estos contadores son totalmente programables, es decir, las salidas puede ser programado para cualquier nivel. Como preajuste es sincrónico, la creación de un nivel bajo en la entrada de carga deshabilita el contador y las causas de las salidas de acuerdo con los datos de configuración después de el siguiente pulso de reloj, independientemente de los niveles de las habilitar de entrada. La función clara para la DM74LS161A es asíncrono; y un nivel bajo en la entrada clara establece las cuatro de la salidas de los flip-flop bajos, independientemente de los niveles de reloj, carga, o entradas de habilitación. La función clara para la DM74LS163A es sincrónico, y un nivel bajo en la clara establece las cuatro entradas de las salidas del flip-flop después de la BAJA siguiente pulso de reloj, independientemente de los niveles de las habilitar insumos. Esta claro síncrono permite que la longitud contar hasta ser modificados fácilmente, ya que la decodificación la cuenta máxima deseada se puede lograr con una externa NAND puerta. La salida de la compuerta se conecta a la entrada clara a sincrónicamente borrar el contador a todas las salidas de baja. La prórroga de anticipación circuitos prevé en cascada contadores para aplicaciones síncronas de n bits sin adicionales sincronización. Instrumental en el cumplimiento de esta función dos entradas de habilitación de conteo y un acarreo de salida de onda. Ambos cuentan a habilitar entradas (P y T) debe ser alta para contar, y T de entrada se alimenta hacia delante para permitir el acarreo de salida de onda. La ondulación de salida permitió a llevar producirá un alto nivel salida de impulsos con una duración aproximadamente igual a la parte de alto nivel de la salida de control de calidad. Este alto nivel de desbordamiento pulso llevar rizado puede ser utilizado para permitir sucesivas etapas en cascada. ALTO a BAJO transiciones en el nivel de permiten P o T entradas pueden ocurrir, independientemente de la lógica nivel del reloj. Estos contadores cuentan con un circuito de reloj totalmente independiente. Los cambios realizados en el control de los insumos (habilitar P o T o carga) que modificará el modo de operación no tendrá efecto hasta fichar se produce. La función del contador (si está activado, desactivado, carga, o de recuento) se deben exclusivamente a la cumplimiento de las condiciones del establo puesta a punto y mantener los tiempos. Características n sincrónica programables n interna de anticipación para un rápido recuento n Llevar a la salida en cascada de n bits Síncrona n contar N de control de línea de carga n de diodos sujeta entradas n el tiempo de propagación típicas, reloj a la salida Q 14 ns n de frecuencia de reloj típicas 32 MHz n disipación de potencia típica de 93 mW

......... en menos de un parpadeo de ojos...te traduce todo el datahseet "hoja de datso"...saludos


----------



## Scooter (Ago 25, 2010)

No entiendo la pregunta "como se conecta". La mayoría de los circuitos integrados, si no todos, se pueden usar para varias cosas en función precisamente del conexionado. Así que mas alla de los dos pines de alimentación no se puede contestar sin saber que vas a hacer.
Otra cosa es que la pregunta sea "para qué sirven estos integrados"


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 25, 2010)

didakk dijo:


> ...Estoy realizando un proyecto, voy a intentar describirlo lo mas sencillo posible
> 
> Debo conectar un 555 Astable (cosa que ya de por si es dificil porque no entiendo como debo hacerlo... he leido en el foro, y he encontrado excelentes respuestas, pero bueno ya me entenderan a *QUE* me refiero)
> 
> Este debe estar conectado a un 74ls163, que segun entiendo es un contador de 4 bits. Desconozco como debe conectarse.  En principio tiene cuatro entradas de datos, que no se a donde deben ir conectadas, ni el enable, ni el clear ni los loads... ni nada @.@......


¿ Y para que quieres armar esto ?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 25, 2010)

Ahora que pienso igual quiere hacer un"4017" ttl. A ver si va bien mi bola de cristal o la reparo (preguntaré en este foro)


----------



## didakk (Ago 25, 2010)

Bueno, les explico el porque de todo esto.

LO que se deseea hacer es automatizar el proceso de envio de señales al 74ls194, haciendolo con un 555.

Necesito que esas señales, del 555, sean interpretadas por un contador(en este caso el 163) ps para precisamente eso... k cuente de 0-15, ahora bien, dichas señales deben codificarse para saber cuando sale el 0, para ello el decodificador 138. Este decodificador debe, en la salida 7 retroalimentarse al reset o clear del 163 para volver a comenzar.

EL 194 tiene 2 entradas para cargar los datos. 1 1 para cargar en paralelo, 01, para cargar en derecha y 1 0 para cargar en izkierda.

Solo quiero que cargue en paralelo y en derecha. Entonces la entrada S0 le mando siempre un 1, pero la entrada S1 va conectada a las salida 0 del decodificador, ya que si no hay un cero, habria un 1, y carga en paralelo, si lo hay, carga en serie hacia la derecha.

Ya eso es todo... pero con un pulso automatico.

Solo se me complica saber como se conectan esos dos... el 163 y el 138


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 25, 2010)

Hola.

Tal vez esto te dé una idea.

Cambia el 74193 por el 74163.



No te estoy diciendo que armes esta circuito, sino para que puedas ver como se conecta el 74138.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Mandrake (Ago 25, 2010)

didakk dijo:


> . . . Las entradas A, B, C, D son las seleccionadoras de datos, Enable P y Enable T son entradas de habilitacion, pero no se exactamente que habilitan o deshabilitan (P y T ??) Las salidas si no son problema...
> 
> Lo unico son esas entradas y los enbable que ni idea . . .



Bien, ahora tienes que identificar la tabla de verdad de cada integrado (excepto el 555), en esa tabla se indica que sucede con el chip si se le aplica un codigo binario a cada una de las entradas que citaste. Recuerda que si aprendes a interpretar la informacion del datasheet, despues podras conectarlo a otros chips para hacer un sistema mas complejo.


----------

